# Ref; White Cheddar Cherry Fattie?



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 16, 2018)

So I've been musing this idea and I really need input. I want to do this for an X-mas Fatty to bring over..just white cheddar shredded off the block. Then some chopped up Maraschino cherries.

I can't figure out if this is a good or bad idea. Is the flavour combo going to be poor? Do you think I need some very mild stuffing in there to help hold it together?


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 17, 2018)

Not the only place I found that combo.

https://www.cherryrepublic.com/premium-cherry-white-cheddar-cheese.html

But something else should go I there, too. Just not sure what.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 17, 2018)

loosechangedru said:


> Not the only place I found that combo.
> 
> https://www.cherryrepublic.com/premium-cherry-white-cheddar-cheese.html
> 
> But something else should go I there, too. Just not sure what.


I'm racking my brain of what else to throw in, since cherry and white cheddar is fairly delicate. And rice doesn't fit texture wise. I tried it before for a fatty, gets super soft and mushy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2018)

Maybe a sweet potato hash or mashed sweet potato with a cherry salsa filling.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2018)

That combo doesn't sound good to me, but I've tried a lot of things that didn't sound good & tasted awesome!
Hope yours does too!!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 17, 2018)

Maraschino.... No.
Fresh or dried... Yes.
I would think tart is right on like with the linked cheese.

Nuts, some nice salty nuts.
Pistachio, hazelnut, pecan, walnut, Brazil's.


----------



## xray (Dec 17, 2018)

The combo sounds interesting. Are you using ground beef/pork or sausage?

I’ve never made a fatty but a fatty consisting of ground turkey, your cheese, dried cherries or cranberries and some stuffing rolled up in a bacon weave sounds holiday-like to me.

Then slice and drizzle some gravy on top?

I’m just shooting off the top of my head here.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 17, 2018)

Ooh good point, dried cherries would be better. Maybe I just like to eat maraschino cherries.

I'll be using ground pork sausage, I got 12 ounce tubes at 1.29 each, which is as cheap as ever so I snagged two specifically for a fatty to bring to my aunt's for Xmas.

The hash idea sounds good too..

Man ya'all gave me to many ideas! Not help narrow things down! LOL


----------

